

Aaron Swartz Lawyers Officially Accuse Prosecutor Stephen Heymann Of Misconduct - sp332
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/13/aaron-swartz-prosecutorial-misconduct_n_2867529.html

======
sp332
Not only did Heyman withhold evidence, but then the DOJ lied about when Heyman
produced the evidence. This is bigger than just an overzealous DA's office.

